# Way Off Topic!! Plasma Cutter!!



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a plasma cutter to diversify our business a bit!! Maybe a few weather vanes, wall sconces, garden silouettes, just so you have an idea of what I want to do with one. If you have any experience good or bad with one, a favorite brand a terrible brand, hints for better cuts etc. I have NO experience with one, but have welded and cut with torches here and there over the years. 
All info is good info to me.. BRING IT ON!!
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My brother in law was/is an "artistic welder" and does alot of what you're referring to. I believe he uses a small Miller unit. I'll ask him.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

California Jim said:


> My brother in law was/is an "artistic welder" and does alot of what you're referring to. I believe he uses a small Miller unit. I'll ask him.


Thanks Jim that's exactly the type of info I was hoping for.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

When I worked for Pirelli we bought a Plasma cutter but can't remember the brand. I loved it, it cut such a fine line in all metal something a Victor hot wrench can't do. I will ask my friend who worked there too what brand we had and let you know, I remember we spent a lot of time checking out different brands finding the one we ended up with and it was a great tool.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Any of the big name brands are pretty equal.. Miller, Lincoln, etc.

Go by a welding supply store tomorrow and tell them what you are doing and they can recommend many brands.. Some made in US and some made in China.. China made is prolly 1/2 price over US made, but China made wont last as long and parts are harder to get.. If its something that you will use daily, get a quality one..

In all the shops I worked in we only used the good ones.. The China made models are great for a at home operation.. A welding supply can get you either.. They will ask your cash allowance and recommend from there..

Have fun Ember... Kinda cool you play with metal... Plasma cutters are one of the cooler tools ever made.. They can bring out the Tim Taylor in anyone.. lol

Carey


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Once you have the Plasma cutter, add this www.plasmacam.com







The unit is around $10,000 but you can make a lot of beautiful things with this CNC machine and software. Samsung also makes a CNC machine you can put a whole 4' X10' sheet of material on. This way you can make large items without having to index the material.







Happy cutting!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

"The unit is around $10,000 but you can make a lot of beautiful things with this CNC machine and software."

What a bargain,give me two of them at that price.........


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

$10,000 is a bit more than I intend to spend. All of my work will be one of a kind, hand cut. Still deciding which unit I like best. Have an appointment next week to "test drive" a few different brands. I really want to compare built in air compressor models to the add-on air compressor models. 
We only have one local choice to shop at, so..... have been looking for some other "stores" within easy camping distance. 
keep the info coming.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

I,ve used a couple different brands oveer the years. The one at the body shop I was at I don't remember the brand but it was big, old and eas kind of a pain to use. But the one we had at the limo-shop was nice. It was a ESAB and we had ESAB mig welder too, these were nice machines. The cutter was used to cut thin and thick aluminum sheets and steel, it really did a great job. Hope this helps









David


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks David that is a huge help!! I'm going to ESAB right now!!


----------

